# Does my new red foot have shell rot??



## ashleigh-Jade22 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello guys, 

I've been meaning to introduce myself in the introduction section but I've not had the time (only had my tortoise for 2 Days!) 

I'm a little worried about my one year old Red foot tortoise shell. I took her out for a bath today and notice a smell coming from her (it was after she pooped!) But on closer inspection I fear she has shell rot. Could I have some more experienced opinions please? 

I live in the UK, and as I said I've only had my new addition for 2 days.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 13, 2017)

That MAY or MAY not be very early onset fungus.
A few dabs or Athletes Foot cream will quickly cure it if so. If not, the cream will do no harm.
There should be no unusual smell associated with it.


----------



## wellington (Jun 13, 2017)

Be sure to keep him on a dry top layer of substrate while making it humid by only wetting the bottom layers of substrate.


----------



## wellington (Jun 13, 2017)

You can also most the sides of the enclosure and the top of the tort.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 13, 2017)

wellington said:


> Be sure to keep him on a dry top layer of substrate while making it humid by only wetting the bottom layers of substrate.


A lot of use two substrate layers/types.
I use a layer of Orchid bark covered by a layer of garden soil. By pouring water into the corners, the bark absorbs the liquid and gives off humidity. But allows the top layer to stay pretty dry.
BTW, because of a Redfoots high humidity requirement, shell fungus is not all too uncommon. So look often and treat if needed. At least until you get the enclosure "dialed in".


----------



## ashleigh-Jade22 (Jun 21, 2017)

Sorry for the extremely late reply! I just wanted to thank you for your replies. I got some athletes foot cream and it's back to the perfect shell now! Thanks again guys!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 22, 2017)

The cream will stop the fungus, but the scars left behind, if there are some, will take a lot longer to heal. So it is normal to still be able to see some pitting even after the fungus is dead.


----------

